# Vierter Mann gesucht für Alpencross



## baldur (13. Mai 2007)

Hallo erstmal....

wir sind drei Biker aus dem Westerwald und suchen noch einen vierten Mann für eine Alpenüberquerung. Hier mal die Tourplanung: 

Strecke: Via Claudia, leichte Variante, eventuell mit ein oder zweimaligen 
Wechsel auf schwere Variante
- Höhenmeter: ca durchschnittlich 1500 HM / Tag
- Etwa 6 Etappen
- Zeitrahmen: zwischen dem 10.08 und dem 25.08 (letzter Tag der Rückkehr)

Eine solide Grundkondition sollte vorhanden sein, aber Wunderdinge werden natürlich nicht erwartet.
Wir wollen nicht in Rekordzeit über die Berge, sondern in aller Ruhe und entspannt, HAuptsache der Spaß an der Sache stimmt.
Also, Leute, wer interesse hat - einfach meldn, entweder hier oder per PN!!!!


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (13. Mai 2007)

hm ich hab am 10.8. nochmal nachtschicht, dann fällt das wohl flach  hätte sonst ernsthaftes interesse mitzukommen, da unsere geplante alpenüberquerung in der ersten septemberwoce noch in den sternen steht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schneifel (13. Mai 2007)

Hi,

ich bin an der sache nicht ganz uninteressiert. vieleicht können wir ja mal zusammen im westerwald biken und schauen, ob die "chemie" stimmt. wollte mich für dieses jahr an eine gruppe von sechs leuten anschliessen, die nun doch nicht fahren.

bin 37 jahre alt.....und muss jetzt schluss machen, da ich noch ne kl. runde drehen möchte


----------



## xmichelx (14. Mai 2007)

Servus P0g0Fr3aK,

ich bin einer der 3 Mitfahrer beim AlpenX. Wir können da demnächst mal an einem Samstag an der Sayner Burg vorbeischauen, dort bist Du doch mit einer Gruppe öfters unterwegs, oder?


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (14. Mai 2007)

Gude,

jo bin meistens Samstags unten bei den Saynern. Wäre sehr cool, wenn ihr da auch mal vorbei kommt


----------



## baldur (14. Mai 2007)

@ xmichelx

Bei so einer Einladung kann man ja nur zusagen. Müssen da mal was ausmachen!


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (14. Mai 2007)

so, also mein ursprünglich geplanter ac findet nicht statt, mein interessewächst also  wäre cool wenn ihr samstag mal in sayn vorbeischaut. wenns dann passt kann man ja auch gerne mal so ne tour hier in der gegend drehen


----------



## paddiee (15. Mai 2007)

so kinderlein kommet!

wir freuen uns über neue gesichter in sayn


----------



## Blut-Engel (17. Mai 2007)

@ Baldur:
Gute Entscheidung, dass du keine Alpenwanderung sondern jetzt einen Alpencross per MTB machst 
Eine noch bessere Entscheidung, diese Tour nicht alleine zu machen 

Vielleicht schaffen wir ja auch noch mal eine Tour zusammen. Wie gesagt, wir sind jedes Wochenende ab Ransbach-Baumbach unterwegs... Wir müssen ja auch für unsere Alpentour üben...
Ich mache meine zwei Jungs wegen dem Training schon ganz kirre - habe beim Veranstalter nachgefragt: 2 Frauen und 12 Männer nehmen an der Tour teil. Ich freue mich  

LG
Tanja


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (25. Mai 2007)

nabend leute 

mein interesse besteht immernoch, lasst doch demnächst mal ne runde zusammen drehen. von mittwoch bis montag bin ich allerdings bei rock am ring, direkt dadrauf könnt ihr meine kondition vergessen


----------



## baldur (31. Mai 2007)

Leider gibt das mit unserer Tour in diesem Jahr nichts mehr, da wir unseren Urlaub nicht unter einen Hut bekommen. HAt der eine Urlaub, muß der aandere arbeite ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (10. Juni 2007)

hmm schade...

naja, zusammen biken kann man ja trotzdem mal. ich hab ab jetzt 4 wochen frei und werde die zeit intensi nutzen


----------



## xmichelx (10. Juni 2007)

Klar, wir können Samstag gerne mal in Bendorf erscheinen.
Welche Tour steht denn auf dem Plan?  Wieder 80km bei 1.500hm ?


----------

